# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Nieuwe bloedtest geeft zekerheid downsyndroom

## FRANCOIS580

Nieuwe bloedtest geeft zekerheid downsyndroom 

*Je kreeg zopas te horen dat je eindelijk zwanger bent, en samen met je levenspartner ben je in de zevende hemel. Alles verloopt vlekkeloos, en dan valt de diagnose als een donderslag bij heldere hemel: bij je pasgeboren baby wordt het syndroom van down vastgesteld. Je hartedief is een mongooltje. Voor vele kersverse ouders komt dit compleet onverwacht, want enkel vast te stellen via een gevaarlijke vruchtwaterpunctie. Eéns zwanger, heb je één kans op driehonderd het slachtoffer te worden van een miskraam als gevolg van zo'n vruchtwaterpunctie. Binnen afzienbare tijd komt hier gelukkig verandering in. Binnenkort zal het inderdaad mogelijk zijn om via een eenvoudige en onschuldige bloedtest reeds tijdens je zwangerschap vast te stellen of je ongeboren baby het syndroom van down heeft.* 

Al jaren zijn wetenschappers ijverig op zoek naar een eenvoudige en gevaarloze manier om vroegtijdig het gevreesde syndroom van down op te sporen. Dat is nu wel mogelijk, maar enkel via een omslachtige, pijnlijke en zelfs niet gevaarloze vruchtwaterpunctie. Met de nieuwe én eenvoudige bloedtest staat de medische wereld hier eindelijk voor de gehoopte doorbraak.

*Cellen ongeboren baby in bloedbaan*

Het was al eerder geweten dat cellen van de nog ongeboren baby zich in de bloedbaan van de moeder bevinden. Wetenschappers probeerden ondertussen.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## christel1

Worden er in NL dan geen prenatale onderzoeken gedaan zoals een echografie rond 10-12 weken zwangerschap en dan in het 2de trimester en het 3de trimester van de zwangerschap ? 
Ik ben nog eens gaan googelen op dat bloedonderzoek maar er is toch blijkbaar nog 10 % kans dat je toch een kind krijgt met het syndroom van Down en dat enkel een vruchtwaterpunctie of een vlokkentest echt uitsluitsel kan geven, dus eigenlijk kan je dan 3 onderzoeken ondergaan, een bloedonderzoek, een echografie om de nekplooi te meten en een vruchtwaterpunctie of vlokkentest. 
Een vruchtwaterpunctie doen ze meestal maar na 12 weken zwangerschap, soms 16 weken en dan begin je als mama al "leven" te voelen en dan spreek je zelfs niet meer van een foetus maar van een mini-baby. 
Ga je dan nog overgaan tot een abortus ? Of ga je het niet doen, dit is echt een dillema voor een zwangere vrouw. 
Syndroom van Down komt meestal voor bij vrouwen ouder dan 35 die dan maar pas zwanger worden van hun 1ste kind. Ook de ouderdom van de man doet er toe, ook al zijn ze daar nog niet uit. 
De leeftijd in B is opgelopen tot 28 jaar voor het krijgen van een 1ste kind, dit is volgens onze biologische klok echter al "oud" om kinderen te krijgen. Vrouwen die na hun 35ste zwanger worden hebben dan nog een hoger risico en hier wordt dus een vlokkentest rond 10 weken wel aangeraden met de kans op een miskraam of een vruchtwaterpunctie na 12 weken..... 
Een goeie gyneacoloog kan met een echografie perfect een bloedstaal nemen van de foetus, niet makkelijk en ze moeten ook wel zien waar ze terecht komen, ik denk dat je dan als je tot de risicogroep behoort maar pas zekerheid hebt, ze kunnen zelfs baby's opereren in de baarmoeder dan moet het ook mogelijk zijn om een bloedmonster van een foetus/baby te nemen zonder al te veel risico's en dan is het nog aan de ouders om te beslissen wat ze gaan doen en dit moet een zeer moeilijke opgave zijn....

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Christel, alles ok daar in Buggenhout?

Groetjes, en maak er nog een gezellige avond van!

Francois

----------


## christel1

Ja hoor alles ok in Buggenhout al ben ik nog maar net thuis van een weekje bij ons ventje, latrelatie he, in het weekend zit ik in Lokeren.....

----------

